# Noise problems with Dunlop DC Brick...



## bza420 (Oct 16, 2013)

I just bought a Dunlop DC Brick to power my pedals for my rig since i hate having to keep buying 9v batteries and changing them out. the pedals i am using are Boss TU-2, Maxon OD9, ISP Decimator. i'm using these with my EVH 5150 III 50w head and matching 2x12 EVH cab. 

the brick powers my pedals fine, but when i turn the amp on there's a very loud and annoying high pitched kind of a squeal. i never had it happen until i got the DC brick yesterday. i could even hear it change pitch when my tuner LED bar is moving. so i took the tuner out of the chain and the squeal was still there. i tried using just one pedal at a time in my signal chain and no matter what that squeal was still there. i took the brick out and put my 9v batteries back in the pedals and everything is fine again. anyone have any ideas on what is causing this?

i then read a couple articles about the DC brick not being isolated and might cause noise and i read the Voodoo Lab Pedal Power 2+ probably wouldn't give me any noise problems since it is isolated. i also read from a few people they had no problems whatsoever out of the DC brick.

my main point is i don't want to have to spend $170 on the Pedal Power if it will give me the same noise problem or if there is a way to fix the DC brick. but if the only way to eliminate my issue is to buy the Pedal Power then that will be fine. i just don't want to spend money again on something that might not help me. especially since i just spent $100 on the DC Brick. thanks! \m/

*EDIT:* tested some more this morning and found out that high pitched squeal noise is only happening when i use the DC Brick with the ISP Decimator. it works great with the Maxon OD9 and with the Boss TU-2 there is just barely a little hum sound.


----------



## bza420 (Oct 17, 2013)

can anyone help me out please? i'm planning on buying the Pedal Power 2+ tonight and would really like some imput before i pull the trigger. thanks


----------



## renorhted (Oct 17, 2013)

Dc bricks tends to be noisy since the outputs are not isolated, its like having a daisy chain in a box, right now i am powering my pedals (Korg pitchblack, Maxon od808 and an ISP Decimator G String )with a voodoolab pedal power iso 5 and i have absolutely no noise.(all this connected to a Peavey 6505+)
Check this video , this guy is comparing two power supply, the 1 spot power supply and a voodoo lab pedal power iso 5. You can see that the 1 spot is very noisy and the voodoo lab is very quiet.


----------



## sage (Oct 17, 2013)

I can vouch for the PP2+. It's an excellent device. I used one with a really noisy mess of pedals that didn't work well together otherwise and many problems were solved by the PP2+. The rest were solved by using an isolated EMI and RFI rejecting power strip. I used the Tripp-Lite ISOBAR 6 and had my amp, PP2+, and Nova System all plugged into it. Noise dropped to zero. I could have the amps (JSX, Mesa Single Rec, Genz-Benz Black Pearl 30) running balls out with all the effects on and it was whisper quiet. 

The DC Brick is balls. As stated above, it's a daisy chain in a box. How they get away with suckering people into buying those for $80 and still be able to look at themselves in the mirror is beyond me.


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 17, 2013)

^ that's odd, i've owned both at the same time and when used with my NS-2 never had any noise from either. Does you ISP have a loop built in? If so dude, run all your pedals through it and it should give you absolutely zero sound


----------



## bza420 (Oct 17, 2013)

sage said:


> I can vouch for the PP2+. It's an excellent device. I used one with a really noisy mess of pedals that didn't work well together otherwise and many problems were solved by the PP2+. The rest were solved by using an isolated EMI and RFI rejecting power strip. I used the Tripp-Lite ISOBAR 6 and had my amp, PP2+, and Nova System all plugged into it. Noise dropped to zero. I could have the amps (JSX, Mesa Single Rec, Genz-Benz Black Pearl 30) running balls out with all the effects on and it was whisper quiet.
> 
> The DC Brick is balls. As stated above, it's a daisy chain in a box. How they get away with suckering people into buying those for $80 and still be able to look at themselves in the mirror is beyond me.



I'm using a strip with EMI/RFI. not an expensive one but it works for what i need. and yeah i should have done a little more research on the DC brick before i bought it. oh well hopefully the PP2+ solves my problems.



WarMachine said:


> ^ that's odd, i've owned both at the same time and when used with my NS-2 never had any noise from either. Does you ISP have a loop built in? If so dude, run all your pedals through it and it should give you absolutely zero sound



No, i have the original ISP Decimator with just input/output and no other loop connections like on the G-String/Boss NS-2. i have been thinking about moving to the G-String pedal to run for my rig but not sure if i really need it.


----------



## bza420 (Oct 21, 2013)

UPDATE: I received my Pedal Power 2+ today and it solved all my problems! NO NOISE whatsoever! does everything i wanted in a multi-power supply.


----------

